# Cooler Master Hyper 212 evo cooler fan speed problem



## sukesh1090 (Jan 13, 2012)

guys i bought this cooler and installed it in to my comp.the fan speed reaches 1800 RPM at full load and decreases to 1600RPM at idle but actually it should reduce its fan speed to 600 at idle.i have enabled c1e,cool and  quiet and selected pwm mode for fan but still the same problem.what should i di to reduce its speed to 600 at idle.
Thanking you.


----------



## topgear (Jan 15, 2012)

you have installed the fan on 3 pin or 4 pin header ?? Make sure that the auto fan speed control is enabled in bios setting. Have you connected the fan on the cpu fan header of the mobo .IF you have set them correctly read below :

Now on the screen shot your idle cpu temp is not very low and that's why the fan is running at much higher speed even when the system is in idle state and on the screen shot I can se only chasis fan speed !!! but it should be cpu fan speed if you have connected it on the cpu fan header of the mobo


----------



## Tarun (Jan 15, 2012)

u must have connected the fan to the chassis instead of the cpu HSF fan pin


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 15, 2012)

^^
 nah it is cpu fan header only but the hwinfo reads it like that.even with the stock cooler hwinfo was reading like that,don't know why?
@topgear,
 bro here the temp is around 35C outside and my room temp may be 27-30C,so i don't think the cpu temp will go below 30C.i need to add some fans to my crappy cabinet to give 212 evo some air for breathing.after that the temp may go down a bit.with stock cooler the vcore @ 1.4v the temp were going above 85-90C but with evo it stays at 58C maximum.


----------



## topgear (Jan 16, 2012)

^^ ok .. so due to the idle temp of ~35c-40c the pwm fan is hovering at around ~1600 RPM at idle state and you can rename the chasis fan speed value as cpu fan speed in HWinfo


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 16, 2012)

guys will a 45cfm 120mm fan will be good enough to maintain airflow inside a cabby?thank you.


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 16, 2012)

^Yes it should do..
Check CM or NZXT 120mm fans


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 16, 2012)

in itdepot there is a 4 fan pack of CM fans for 760/-.so thinking of buying it.
 btw seeing you after a long time bro.


----------



## vyral_143 (Jan 16, 2012)

^^ Buddy I m on same Proccy + Mobo + Cooler.
That fans are VFM but make sure you get 3-pin to 4 pin molex adapter as our motherboard have only one 3 - pin connector for chasis fan.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 16, 2012)

^^
 do you have that fan?don't worry about the converter as i think you will get the converter with it.if i am not wrong.
 btw how is the noise level of your s12 psu?


----------



## topgear (Jan 17, 2012)

those fans ie CM 120mm 1200RPM 45CFM non LED silent combo fan pack don't has any kind of converter bundled with them - they only comes with 3 pin fan connector which you need to connect on the mobo - so if your mobo don't has plenty of fan headers you might need to get those adapters as vyral_143 said - only ~450 bucks LED 2K RPM 120mm CM fans comes with these types of converters


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 17, 2012)

^^
 bro any idea where i can get a converter like that?as i can't find it here.i only need one of that type as i am only using 2 of the fans.any idea about hte noise of those fans?thank you.


----------



## topgear (Jan 18, 2012)

when I last time asked in a local pc shop they asked 50 bucks for such connectors but as I've said they comes for free with LED 2k RPM 120mm fans - so you may have opt for those instead.

1200 RPM fans are really very quiet and for me even 2k RPM fans are quiet enough


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 18, 2012)

^^
 i am opting those 1200RPM fans because they will be very silent.if possible i only will make a converter i just need is a that 3 pin port to connect it to the 4 pin molex.lets see what happens.
thank you bro.


----------



## topgear (Jan 19, 2012)

don't forget to post a tutorial on this


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 19, 2012)

^^
 brother everyone will be knowing it.whats there take out the black,red and yellow wire and put it in to 3pin.let me see bcoz it is too difficult to find a 3pin female connector.


----------



## topgear (Jan 20, 2012)

the sensor ( fan RPM monitor ) won't work for sure and the fan will run at full speed after this.

Just connect the fan on a mobo fan header and read the mobo manual to find out which is the sensor header, power and ground pin and this way you will be able to identify which is the sensor wire, power and ground wire of the fan - while connecting to a molex connector just use the power and ground wire


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 20, 2012)

hey bro the tutorial is already posted in some section of tdf.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/151548-how-3-pin-fan-4-pin-molex.html


----------



## topgear (Jan 21, 2012)

^^ that's a recent post and thanks for finding it out


----------

